# Armierungsgewebe anstatt VM auf Teichfolie aufkleben



## AQfreund (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo Community,

in gerade dabei meinen ersten Teich zu planen. Habe dazu hier viel gelesen und viele Anregungen schon erhalten.

Da ich stolzer eines Labrador-Rüden bin, der -wie Labbis halt so sind- sehr gerne baden geht,
muss ich mir natürlich Gedanken um den Schutz der Teichfolie vor seinen Krallen machen.

Es gibt ja Ufermatten und Verbundmatten, welche durchaus guten Schutz bieten, zumal wenn man sie auch noch mörtelt. Allerdings nicht ganz billig, diese Matten.

Jetzt kam mir beim Aufräumen meines Baustoffkellers eine Rolle Armierungsgewebe in die Hände. Ich bin nun am überlegen, ob es nicht möglich wäre, dieses Armierungsgewebe punktuell mit der Tecihfolie zu verkleben und dieses Gewebe dann als Trägerfläche für den Putz / Mörtel zu verwenden.

Was meinen denn die Profis unter Euch zu dieser Idee? Welchen Kleber sollte man da am Besten verwenden?

Neugierig auf Eure Meinungen und Einschätzungen grüsst Euch AQ-freund


----------



## heiko_243 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Armierungsgewebe anstatt VM auf Teichfolie aufkleben*

Hallo, 

ich habe es ähnlich gemacht:
- Folie in die Grube
- Vlies drüber und dieses aufgerauht
- Armierungsgewebe locker drüber gelegt 
- 2-3cm Beton drauf geputzt

Das Armierungsgewebe wird vom Beton automatisch umschlossen (wenn die Mischung stimmt). Wenn man es auf die Folie klebt (oder auf das Vlies), dann ist es wirkungslos, weil es im Beton eingebettet sein soll, um Zugkräfte aufzunehmen. 
Ohne Vlies hätte ich Angst das der rauhe Beton die Folie zerstört.


----------



## mitch (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Armierungsgewebe anstatt VM auf Teichfolie aufkleben*

Hallo,

es geht auch ohne zu kleben  bei mir zumindest

kleide am besten den ganzen Teich mit Zement/Vlies aus, das hat gewisse Vorteile - keine sichbaren Falten der Teichfolie - UV Schutz - Krallenfest

schau mal an meinem Teich vorbei  (so ab Beitrag #159) ich habe auch alles krallenfest gemacht.

als Trägermaterial für den Zement habe ich normales Unkrautschutzvlies genommen, im Prinzip kann man(n) alles hernehmen wo der Zement darauf hält und nicht verrottet   ist nur ne Preisfrage


----------



## Patric (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Armierungsgewebe anstatt VM auf Teichfolie aufkleben*

@Heiko:

Mit welchem Kleber hast du denn das Vlies auf der Folie befestigt? Suche noch nach etwas kostengünstigem..


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Armierungsgewebe anstatt VM auf Teichfolie aufkleben*

Hallo,

das Beste ist Teichverbot für den Hund, er macht ja mehr kaputt als nur die Folie. 
Unser Labbie badet für sein leben gern, aber nicht im Teich. 

Von Bekannten von uns ist der Labbie auch als erstes in den Teich gesprungen und unserer wollte hinterher. Ich hab mir die 2 Typen geschnappt ordentlich zusammengepfiffen und seither geht keiner der beiden in Teiche. (Dafür sind mir unsere Bekannten auch sehr dankbar...)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## heiko_243 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Armierungsgewebe anstatt VM auf Teichfolie aufkleben*



> Mit welchem Kleber hast du denn das Vlies auf der Folie befestigt?


Ich habe das Vlies überhaupt nicht befestigt. Eine Verklebung ist eigentlich nur bei sehr steilen Stellen notwendig und ist dann auch nur als punktuelle Verbindung notwendig. Die ganze Verklebung ist nur eine Montagehilfe und nach dem Betonieren nicht mehr notwendig. Deswegen hat Naturagart den Kleber auf der Verbundmatte auch so ausgelegt, das er sich wieder löst, wenn die Folie Spannung bekommt.


----------



## Patric (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Armierungsgewebe anstatt VM auf Teichfolie aufkleben*

Macht Sinn  Zum Abschätzen der erforderlichen Menge: 2 cm Betondicke genügen, oder?

Danke für deine Hilfe!! Weiß ich echt zu schätzen!! Auch mein Portmonaie!


----------



## Patric (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Armierungsgewebe anstatt VM auf Teichfolie aufkleben*

Habe gerade die Suchfunktion benutzt und in einem anderem Beitrag von Heiko gelesen -> Ja es reicht 

Schuldigung


----------

